# A Great Christmas Gift



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I was just thinking (which can be dangerous for me sometimes)







how nice it would be if all Outbackers here had Outbackers Contributor printed under their name/av. It would be a great Christmas gift to the site as well as show Vern and the Moderators how much we appreciate the good things they do for the site. Anyone else that feels the same way can go to Forum Donations and check it out. sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What's the process?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Click here http://www.outbackers.com/donate.htm and paypall your amount.

Who am I to say how









As soon as DW has a job again you can count on me







There is so much good info on here for free.

I know all too well about server space and bandwidth for these sites.

Thankyou Vern for the site.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great idea, ee4308!









Let's make this a great holiday season for Vern and the site!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great idea, ee4308!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link....

(in my best AOL voice)

Welcome Vern

....You Have Money...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thought I would run this to the top again. sunny Noticed it has had several views but not many replies.







Still think it is a great idea!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Sent mine in to PayPal a few days ago

Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good ideas just keep on coming. Thanks!


----------

